# Leopard geckos hets



## buddylove (Jan 6, 2012)

If I breed a het raptor male to a raptor female anyone no what the babies will be


----------



## geckograham (Jan 22, 2012)

By "het RAPTOR" do you mean her Eclipse? What actual morph is the male?


----------



## buddylove (Jan 6, 2012)

He's a tremper albino his mother was a raptor da was the same as him


----------



## geckograham (Jan 22, 2012)

I'd say 50% will be Tremper patternless, 25% Tremper patternless het eclipse and 25% Tremper patternless eclipse. that's just a guess from the top of my head though.


----------



## sheena is a gecko (Apr 22, 2011)

So tremper het eclipse x raptor? 

Babies would be all tremper albinos. Around half should be visual eclipse and the rest would be 100% het eclipse. Some will probably have jungle or stripe patterning : victory:


----------



## loonymoony (Oct 22, 2009)

*only extra.....*



sheena is a gecko said:


> So tremper het eclipse x raptor?
> 
> Babies would be all tremper albinos. Around half should be visual eclipse and the rest would be 100% het eclipse. Some will probably have jungle or stripe patterning : victory:



*This explanation/info on is the money (thanks Lee/Lisa).......only thing extra to add is RAPTOR stands for: Red Eyed, Patternless (don't confuse with Murphy's patternless, this is different!), Tremper albino, ORange (basically Tangerine poly) so this means that not ALL Tremper Eclipses are Raptors, if they are highly patterned for instance or not Tangerine base coloured, then technically they are not RAPTORs and shouldn't be labeled as such. 
........food for thought! :2thumb:*


----------



## sheena is a gecko (Apr 22, 2011)

loonymoony said:


> *This explanation/info on is the money (thanks Lee/Lisa).......only thing extra to add is RAPTOR stands for: Red Eyed, Patternless (don't confuse with Murphy's patternless, this is different!), Tremper albino, ORange (basically Tangerine poly) so this means that not ALL Tremper Eclipses are Raptors, if they are highly patterned for instance or not Tangerine base coloured, then technically they are not RAPTORs and shouldn't be labeled as such.
> ........food for thought! :2thumb:*


AHA! See I was paying attention in class Miss :lol2: You didn't do all those breeding plans for nothing (there's no geek icon on here pfft! :roll


----------



## Sunnyb (Feb 17, 2012)

Am new to the site but have a Diablo blanco female looking to get a male blizzard or raptor both het Diablo blanco seen this post what would I get from them pairing


----------



## sheena is a gecko (Apr 22, 2011)

Sunnyb said:


> Am new to the site but have a Diablo blanco female looking to get a male blizzard or raptor both het Diablo blanco seen this post what would I get from them pairing


blizzard het DB would essentially be blizzard het albino, het eclipse so this to DB would = DB, blizzard eclipse het albino, blazing blizzard het eclipse and blizzard het albino and eclipse

DB x raptor het blizzard = DB and raptors het blizzard 

I think that's right or near enough any way :lol2:


----------



## loonymoony (Oct 22, 2009)

*first off....advice!*



Sunnyb said:


> Am new to the site but have a Diablo blanco female looking to get a male blizzard or raptor both het Diablo blanco seen this post what would I get from them pairing


*
First off have you proven your DB as a DB??.... remember a good quality BB with tinted eyes can look near on identical! 
Best way to prove her out would be to match her up to a Raptor male, 
if you get ALL Raptors out you'll know she is DEF a DB, if you get just Trempers you'll know she is not DB and is infact a BB with tinted eyes. Then once proven you can choose an appropriate male to make the most of her. If you don't prove her out FIRST you will be entering a minefield of mis-morphing nightmares with a load of geks which can potentially look the same, def worth taking a year out to check for def :2thumb:*


----------



## Sunnyb (Feb 17, 2012)

Can a bb have 2 red eyes


----------



## loonymoony (Oct 22, 2009)

*Yes they can.....*



Sunnyb said:


> Can a bb have 2 red eyes


*YES indeed they can, BB's should have a normal gold Tremper eye, 
BUT Blizzard and Snow Morphs are prone to the Tinted eye mutation, it has no genetic value as it is random and not reproduceable, this tinted eye mutation causes any eye coverage from a small iris smudge, snake eyes any % cover to fully eclipsed, it is part of the reason I say these morphs can be a minefield without proving out :crazy:*


----------



## Sunnyb (Feb 17, 2012)

So alot of people can sell bb as Diablo blancos then!! On the look out for a raptor then prove my female is a db


----------



## sheena is a gecko (Apr 22, 2011)

Sunnyb said:


> So alot of people can sell bb as Diablo blancos then!! On the look out for a raptor then prove my female is a db


Where are you? I might be able to help with that :whistling2:


----------



## loonymoony (Oct 22, 2009)

*Yes unfortunantly it is.....*



Sunnyb said:


> So alot of people can sell bb as Diablo blancos then!! On the look out for a raptor then prove my female is a db


*Yes unfortunantly it is def an issue :devil: thus why trust is so important between buyer and seller in these cases.
Sheena is a Gecko is a fab hobby breeder, Highly recommended to all and if he's talking about the Lad I think he is, he is a bloody corking Raptor, top class and would be a fab addition to any breeding programme :no1:*


----------



## Sunnyb (Feb 17, 2012)

sheena is a gecko said:


> Where are you? I might be able to help with that :whistling2:


Am in Liverpool have you a raptor for sale?


----------



## sheena is a gecko (Apr 22, 2011)

Sunnyb said:


> Am in Liverpool have you a raptor for sale?


I have a proven male raptor that I would consider selling to the right home yes. Feel free to PM if you want any more details :2thumb:


----------

